# What is the rarest specie of tarantula?



## sylar (Sep 1, 2008)

Ive tried to look into this out of curiosity and found a tarantula native to india that can fetch up to £350 each. I found it on a thread here a short while ago but cant remember it so i was just wondering what is the rarest Tarantula, how much are they and where would you get one? Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*f*

bump up i wana now?????


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ornithoctonus aureotibialis is pretty rare lol


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

I know 'something sp "gandalfs bridge"' is pretty rare. 
Sorry I can't remember the genus, I am sooo tired :sad: I think it's a Cyriopagopus. 
Spidershop was selling slings for £120 or something like that.

I don't think there is _*a *_rarest, there's probably a few species that are pretty rare. And remember, some tarantulas habitat is being wiped out, so a species that may have once been fairly common, is now rare and not going to survive much longer in the wild. 
There are also species of tarantulas being discovered all the time, so what might be the rarest, probably won't be the rarest for very long.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

the one i mentioned i think is rather rare, as it was only discovered in 2005 lol


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

lol  so whats expensive for a ts and sling?


----------



## sylar (Sep 1, 2008)

this is the spider i meant (poecilotheria metallica)


----------



## Stu II (May 22, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> the one i mentioned i think is rather rare, as it was only discovered in 2005 lol


It was only described in 2005, but is that not the species that was doing the rounds as Haplopelma sp "aureopilosum" for a number of years?

Monocentropus balfouri is pretty hard to come by.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

sylar said:


> this is the spider i meant (poecilotheria metallica)


They are not really rare not as regular and cheaply come by as a B smithi but they are certainly not rare. 

If anything Poecilotheria smithi would be the rarest whether hard to find in wild or far too much hybridising in CB diluted it out of the hobby


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I find Philipino orange to be fairly rare.


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> I find Philipino orange to be fairly rare.


 If you are talking about the 'orange fringe' (species not yet identified) from some island guarded by murderous pirates then i believe you to be correct Lucifus 
If you go over to the BTS site www.thebts.co.uk/forums and do a search for orange fringe i think there was a decent thread about it a while back.
I know a couple of people with so called 'P.Smithi' but they could be hybrids, nobody is sure yet as far as im aware, would have to ask Ray Gabriel about that one. I dont however know of anyone who has even seen this elusive 'orange fringe'.
Maybe if Becky Wheeler gets on here she may be able to give you more info, she has a better memory then i do for this sort of thing


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Selenobrachys philippinus "Filipino Orange"



Edit: On an island guarded by lots of murderous people, drug smugglers etc but unsure if they can be described as pirates 



> you can.
> 
> but ****** Island is far from Manila where wolfpak, cloud and I live.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Selenobrachys philippinus "Filipino Orange"
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: On an island guarded by lots of murderous people, drug smugglers etc but unsure if they can be described as pirates


 Ive been talking about pirates a lot recently it would seem 
Are you sure thats it, i seem to remember it being orange only around the caraphace and on the legs, could be wrong though (as usual )


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Oliver Dodds said:


> Ive been talking about pirates a lot recently it would seem
> Are you sure thats it, i seem to remember it being orange only around the caraphace and on the legs, could be wrong though (as usual )


That photo is probably not an adult. I have one and its only about 3 or 5 cm big. And its the brightest orange ive ever seen all over. So orange id say its fluorescent. Its the only one of its genus too. Its possible the orange fringed is a different spider tho.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Because a species was described recently doesn't make it rare. Ornithoctonus aureotibialis are easy to come by. 
Rarer species are:

Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
Poecilotheria smithi
Cyriopagopus sp. "Gandalfs Bridge"
Monocentropous balfouri
Encyocratella olivacea (i loooooove these!!)
Megaphobema mesomelas


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Becky said:


> Encyocratella olivacea (i loooooove these!!)
> Megaphobema mesomelas


Doesnt Mary have these 2 in her collection?


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

the rarest spiders (in the hobby) in my opinion are the ones you just cant get hold of all of the aforementioned species i have seen for sale at least in one place over the last 12 mths.

if you are talking about in the wild i would say it would be the cites protected Brachypelma and Aphonopelma as listed on this document by Norman Platnick.

i do beleive that other species should be included in the aforementioned document i.e. species from the Koh Samui island etc


----------

